# Terrarium moss wall cloth



## dean

Hi all I came across this YouTube channel and they use a cloth to create a moss wall 
Very easy snd effective 
Does anyone know what the cloth is ? 




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ScareCrow

That does look really nice. I googled 'kacchakukun' and it looks like it's only available in Japan. The search result also brought up a similar thread on a Spanish forum: Moss wall


----------



## X3NiTH

Hygrolon/EpiWeb


----------



## not called Bob

James did a how to the other day


----------



## LondonDragon

not called Bob said:


> James did a how to the other day


Do you guys like how the forum embeds social media or is preferred just the link? (this was something I added myself to the forum, does it for a lot of other sites too like Amazon, etc..).


----------



## Onoma1

Epiweb tends to shed water quite quickly and doesn't wick water. It's tough and a decent growing media that won't rot. I have glued hygrolon onto epiweb as the combination gives a depth to the wall and wicks water. You can also buy a drip wall using the epiweb2 system to ensure anything above 30cms is damp. A good source for this is dartfrog Dartfrog - Everything for the Amphibian Keeper They also sell plants for the wall.


----------



## ScareCrow

LondonDragon said:


> Do you guys like how the forum embeds social media or is preferred just the link? (this was something I added myself to the forum, does it for a lot of other sites too like Amazon, etc..).


I like it. I don't use Instagram so having it embedded makes it much easier. Thanks for going to the effort of adding it @LondonDragon


----------



## foxfish

All I have used is standard capillary mat from my local garden centre, it seems to work fine for me.
I like to lay a piece  out in the bottom of an otherwise unused tank, seed it with moss, ferns etc and put it outside in the summer, in dappled sun light with a sealed lid.
After a couple of months you will have a very full looking mat that can be removed and hung in a display tank.


----------



## not called Bob

LondonDragon said:


> Do you guys like how the forum embeds social media or is preferred just the link? (this was something I added myself to the forum, does it for a lot of other sites too like Amazon, etc..).


I was surprised when it shared the post in almost the original way. 

Nice work!


----------



## Tom Michael

foxfish said:


> All I have used is standard capillary mat from my local garden centre, it seems to work fine for me.
> I like to lay a piece  out in the bottom of an otherwise unused tank, seed it with moss, ferns etc and put it outside in the summer, in dappled sun light with a sealed lid.
> After a couple of months you will have a very full looking mat that can be removed and hung in a display tank.


Do you have any pics of this please foxfish?


----------



## foxfish

Not to hand but I think i might of posted pictures on the forum a few years ago.
If I find time i will have a search later.....


----------



## Gill

For my little one that i tried last year. I just used poly filter padding that you can get in a roll. and its worked the same way. And the moss etc was able to adhere better. 
Paludarium


----------



## Tom Michael

Gill said:


> For my little one that i tried last year. I just used poly filter padding that you can get in a roll. and its worked the same way. And the moss etc was able to adhere better.
> Paludarium


Nicely done thanks!


----------



## foxfish

Sorry Tom I can’t find any pictures, I am sure I have posted some  of my setups where I lined a whole tank but it is not easy to find amongst all the other pictures.
I have also just placed pieces of capillary mat in shady areas of my garden where there is naturally  a lot of wild moss,
It gets covered in a season and can be used in vivariums although much of it will deteriorate over time it looks fantastic for a few months!


----------



## Wookii

Was it not this one @foxfish:


Post in thread 'Paludarium In the making.'
Paludarium In the making. ??


----------



## foxfish

No it was a few years before that one!


----------

